# ACS & Diac part-time work experience calculation



## rumca (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi,

I noticed there were introduced some changes for 2013 regarding work experience requirements. With new rules in place, is there pro-rata calculation still relevant? Looking at ACS and DIAC documents I see 20 hours per week as the only requirement for passing full time work criteria in SOL occupation.

In my country full time is defined to be 40 hours per week. Anything less would likely result in references stating that work was "part-time". This statement is required by ACS and DIAC. In ACS example reference there is no hours per week information, which is interesting because previously it was also required.

If person has worked 20-38 hours per week for two years and employer stated in his reference that this work has been part-time with given number of hours per week, would this qualify as two years full time experience by ACS and DIAC definitions?

It is important for me as I have little experience I can claim for assessment purposes.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi rumca, 

you will probably have to ask your (former) employer to re-issue the reference letter to ensure that the format complies with ACS and DIAC formats. I informed my employer that _full-time_ in "immigration speak" meant at least 20hrs per week and they accepted that without complaint. 

As you probably know the ACS format looks like this: ACS Employment Reference Letter

For DIAC you'll need to add the following information: 

type of employment: permanent/temporary
salary earned

To be safe I would also add a breakdown of your work hours over the entire employment period. That way they can check that the employment was indeed full-time and your employer will be more willing to sign it. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------

